# Es ist vollbracht



## hasn3 (4. Mai 2009)

Der Winterschlaf ist nun vorüber, der Teich fast fertig. Inzwischen ist der Wall zwischen dem Graben und dem Teich an mehreren Stellen abgesenkt, so daß der Wasserstand in beiden Bereichen gleich ist. Der Wall soll verhindern, daß zu viel Erde in den Teich eingeschwemmt wird. Der Uferbereich ist nun auch mit Steinen angefüllt, so daß der Bergteich auch ein Bergteich wird. Ein Molch hat sich auch schon angesiedelt, auch wenn erst eine einzige Teichrose gesetzt ist. Was nun noch fehlt, ist das Substrat für die Bepflanzung.

Mehr Fotos in den nächsten Tagen, wenn das Wetter mal ein paar schöne Bildle zulässt.

Gruß Hans-Carsten


----------



## axel (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Es ist vollbracht*

Hallo Hans Karsten 

Da hast Du aber schon ordentlich geschafft 
Als Substrat kannst Du ja ein Kies/Lehm Gemisch nehmen . z.B Spielsand .
Das Du schon einen Molch hast ist ja Klasse  
Sollen den Fische in den Teich ?  Wenn ja warte noch 2 - 3 Monate bis das Teichwasser eingefahren ist .


lg
axel


----------



## hasn3 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Es ist vollbracht*

Hallo Axel, ja, ich habe mich auch über den Molch gefreut, jetzt benötige ich dringend Pflanzen, damit sich der Molch nicht allzu sehr langweilt. 

Fische sollen eigentlich erst mal nicht in den Teich, da ich Angst vor einer Überdüngung habe, außerdem ist der Teich noch zu frisch. Als Substrat hatte ich die gleiche Idee, ich hab schon Verlegesand bestellt, der ja auch einen gehörigen Lehmanteil hat, da ich sowieson am Renovieren bin und eine Menge Pflasterarbeiten vor mir habe.

Ich habe schon eine Suche Anzeige in den Flohmarkt gesetzt, mal schauen, ob vielleicht jemand ein paar Pflänzchen zu viel hat.

Gruß Hans


----------



## hasn3 (6. Mai 2009)

*Jetzt ist auch der Uferbereich (fast) fertig*

Hallo Gemeinde, jetzt ist auch der Uferbereich beinahe fertig, das Felsenpuzzle war eine menge Arbeit, hat sich aber gelohnt. Als nächstes kommt jetzt das Substrat und die Pflanzen. Was dann noch als Großbaustelle kommt ist die Holzterrasse am Teich, die wie ein Bootssteg etwa 30 cm über den Teich ragen wird. 

Wenn jemand also ein paar Pflanzenableger entbehren kann, bitte unbedingt melden, ich bin dankbar für alles was den Teich begrünt (außer Algen )


----------



## hasn3 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Es ist vollbracht*

Hallo Gemeinde, 

es ist jetzt weitergegangen, die Holzterrasse hat eine Tragkonstruktion und es sind jede Menge Pflanzen gesetzt. 

Die Molchies fühlen sich jetzt richtig wohl und mit den Pflanzen haben sich jetzt auch einige __ Libellen eingefunden, die regelmäßig kreisen - mal schauen, wann die ersten Libellenlarven zu finden sind.

Noch ist der Teich trübe, da neues Substrat eingebracht worden ist, die Unterwasserpflanzen sind nicht zu sehen, aber haben sich nach ein paar Tagen schon gut gemacht. In meinem Archiv ist der gesamte Werdegang zu sehen.


----------



## axel (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Es ist vollbracht*

Hallo Hans 

Das sieht doch schon Klasse aus 
Du wirst staunen wie es schon nach einem Jahr aussieht .
Hast Du auch Seerosen eingesetzt ?
Das mit Deiner Terasse geht ja auch vorran, da gibs ja bald ein neues Foto .

lg
axel


----------



## hasn3 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Es ist vollbracht*

Hallo Axel,

Danke für die Blumen, ja eine Seerose ist schon gepflanzt, hat auch schon 2 Blüten, die man auf den Bildern leider nicht so recht sieht. Ich denke darüber nach, auf der anderen Seite des Teiches eine zweite einzusetzen, die Größe des Teiches sollte ausreichend sein. Schon nach drei Tagen wachsen die Unterwasserpflanzen schon recht ordentlich, genauso, wie die Wasserhyazinthen, die ich zum Beschatten eingesetzt habe, da weder Seerose noch __ Seekanne bisher richtig groß sind. 

Aus Vorsichtsgründen habe ich so einige Pflanzen erst einmal in Pflanzkörben eingesetzt. Mal schauen, wie die Pflanzen wuchern, dann kann ich sie ja immer noch in die Freiheit entlassen.:cu

Hier noch ein Bildle von der Seerose.

Gruß Hans


----------



## steffen55 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Es ist vollbracht*

Hallo hasn3,

gute Arbeit, hätte Meinen auch gern ein bischen größer gemacht, aber das Grundstück ist zu klein !!! 
Für das Substrat würde ich Dir empfehlen, wenn der Lehmanteil im Sand/Kies zu gering ist, nimm Lehmputz ohne Zusätze. 
Den gibt es als Trockenmörtel, oder auch Erdfeucht.
:hai


----------



## thias (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Es ist vollbracht*

Hallo Hans,

.. das wird ein sehr schöner Teich 

Hab gesehen, dass du mit dem Uferrand noch nicht ganz fertig bist. Es können sich da schnell ein paar Fehler einschleichen bezüglich Saugsperre.
Schau mal hier in diesen Fachbeitrag, da sind ein paar Infos dafür...
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22228


----------



## hasn3 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Es ist vollbracht*

Hi Thias,

ich habe mit der Saugsperre eher das gegenteilige Problem. Ich habe auf eine Saugwirkung gehofft, die ist aber nicht eingetreten, daher ist der Graben trockengefallen. Jetzt habe ich den Wall zum Graben an einigen Stellen abgesenkt, damit der Graben feucht bleibt. Die echte Saugsperre ist hinter dem Graben in Form der senkrecht stehenden Folie - die muß nur noch in der richtigen Höhe abgeschnitten werden, dafür hatte ich allerdings noch nicht die Zeit. Heute habe ich erst einmal aufgeräumt, der Bauschutt ist jetzt nicht mehr in jeder Ecke, der Sandhaufen im Bereich der Terrasse ist jetzt ebenso verschwunden, wie auch der Pflasterhaufen. Langsam wird es jetzt.

Am Ende soll der Teich ein Teil eines Berggartens sein. Im Moment sind die Koniferen bestellt, um den Teich kommen an den offenen stellen noch Wacholder in niedriger Form und Bergkiefern. An den Rand des Gertens kommen dann noch Beerentragende Büsche, damit auch die Vögel noch etwas zu fressen haben. 

@ Steffen, vielen Dank auch für den Tip mit dem Substrat, werde ich probieren, die Pflanzen sind zwar im Sand gepflanzt und bleiben auch unten, aber ich fürchte, die Pflanzen werden es schwierig haben.

Die aktuellen Bildle folgen in den nächsten Tagen 

Gruß Hans


----------



## thias (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Es ist vollbracht*



hasn3 schrieb:


> ich habe mit der Saugsperre eher das gegenteilige Problem. Ich habe auf eine Saugwirkung gehofft, die ist aber nicht eingetreten, daher ist der Graben trockengefallen. Jetzt habe ich den Wall zum Graben an einigen Stellen abgesenkt, damit der Graben feucht bleibt. Die echte Saugsperre ist hinter dem Graben in Form der senkrecht stehenden Folie - die muß nur noch in der richtigen Höhe abgeschnitten werden, dafür hatte ich allerdings noch nicht die Zeit.


 

ah, ja, das hört sich gut an.
Hast du auf dem Wall eine Ufermatte, die das Wasser in den Graben saugt? Nach meinen Erfahrungen eine verlässliche Sache, Wall sollte aber weniger als 10 cm höher als die Wasseroberfläche sein.


----------



## hasn3 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Es ist vollbracht*

Hallo (Ma???)thias,

ja, auf dem Wall hab ich eine Ufermatte, allerdings eine, die eher wie ein grob gestricktes Netz aussieht. Am Samstag hab ich den Graben nochmal abgesenkt, jetzt scheint es eigentlich mehr oder weniger perfekt "vermoddert" zu sein. Jedenfalls steht fast überall das Wasser im Graben.

Ich werde jetzt mal den nächsten starken Regen abwarten und dann die Folie abschneiden.

Grüßle Hans


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Es ist vollbracht*


Hallo Hans,
ich muß schon sagen....RESPEKT.Ein wunderschöner Teich.
Was für Pflanzen hast du zur Filterung/Reinigung des Wasser's in deinem Teich
Mein Teich hat nämlich ca. das gleiche Volumen wie deiner.


                                      MfG aus dem regnerischen Norden


                                                                        Thomas


----------

